# I have St. Bernard!



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

In accordence with a wise person at the dog park, THIS is now a St. Bernard


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

That is the weirdest looks St. Bernard I have ever seen. It has to be a dry mouth one right?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oooooooh, cooooool! Where did you get that mini St. Bernard??


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh yeah? Well, I have an Australian Shepherd...










According to the guy I met out walking with his young daughter, anyway.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> Oh yeah? Well, I have an Australian Shepherd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I was there I could have corrected them and let them know it was a Border Collie and not an Aussie


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I would have told them she was a rare 10lb butterfly-eared border collie and not an Aussie, but I didn't want to be rude. You know how it is.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Where is your Saint Bernard's Flask?? I mean don't they all wear a mini-barrel filled with Brandy?? Hey, that's a great idea for a long winter hike! I think I'll market environmentally conscious dog flasks! 


Oh, and according to John Q. Public, I have a Wolf and a Scottie Dog. Not, a German Shepherd and a Schnauzer.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> Oooooooh, cooooool! Where did you get that mini St. Bernard??


Do a google search, there's actually someone who breeds them


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

y'all ain't got nuthin on my HYENA..










...seriously...ive been asked if she was a hyena before...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> Do a google search, there's actually someone who breeds them


Oh, that is sad


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Apparently I have a large pomeranian...not an american eskimo dog...


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, here is my Boxer


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Have you met my Pit Bull yet?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Jeez, people are so stupid; that's clearly a miniature Bernese.* 

*I must confess, I've actually mistaken a 6-month old Berner for an Australian Shepherd. I'm so ashamed.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I love your St. Bernard! Can I have him?

LOL Have I mentioned I once thought a completely shaved down Samoyed was a standard poodle?


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Man yall have some good ones. All I have got is "dat a bull?", and "He's a lab right?".


I think he's a pointer


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I've lamented here before about the breed guesses our dogs have received (Magpie and Smalls aside- guesses are free with mutts!) but lately the girls I go to beauty school with have made some insane guesses. Aside from the fact the majority of them have been referring to Jack as our German Shepherd (just recently realized because I thought they meant Magpie. Nope.) this is the photo of Jonas I have on my station mirror:










A girl in my class left several comments on his photo saying "A cute little Doberman!" I THOUGHT she was being funny because I have said that it is good Jonas is a Dachshund and not a Doberman. But nope. Thought he was a Doberman. One day she said to me "So that little brown one is not a Doberman? What the heck is he!?" and I said Miniature Dachshund. She says "But, he's not a miniature Doberman?"


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

LOL. This thread is great! I'm learning so much about breeds here.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG this had me roaring!!! People can be so misinformed (is that politically correct or what!?).

I think the best one is Kuma's pug being called at Pit!! I'm sorry but that is just plain dumb!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

What?? LOL
Madison has gotten Rottweiler, Swiss Mountain dog and Bernese Mountain Dog.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I've also mistaken a Boston Terrier for a French Bulldog, and a Weimaraner for a Lab (though, in my defense, it was a very young chocolate Weim, which I'd never seen before).


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I need to dig the picture up, but an old Boston of mine, who was Brindle, with White and was on the massive side for a Boston, 34.6 pounds right now, was on several occassions called a Pitt Bull.

Chad has also been mistaken for a Pitt Bull, and a Pug.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Independent George said:


> I've also mistaken a Boston Terrier for a French Bulldog, and a Weimaraner for a Lab (though, in my defense, it was a very young chocolate Weim, which I'd never seen before).


Those aren't tooo far off the mark and you are forgiven. But come on...Zim's dog for a Hyena or Kuma's for a Pit. Or even Luv2's "Large Pomeranian" are just too funny. But I do like TStafford's "Pointer"...he does have the stance down you gotta admit.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Have you met my Bernese Mountain Dog, Clyde? (The person that asked me if Clyde was a BMD also said that s/he was a BMD owner...)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

the hyena thing was a single occurance but it always struck me because it was EXTREMELY bizarre lol.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

At 145lbs, Buster is one BIG Dalmatian. A short, fat Great Dane. Or a cow (best fit LOL)


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> But come on...Zim's dog for a Hyena or Kuma's for a Pit. Or even Luv2's "Large Pomeranian" are just too funny.


Hey, have you ever seen a Pomeranian on a humid day? I think an Eskimo is perfectly understandable.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

MonicaBH said:


> Have you met my Bernese Mountain Dog, Clyde? (The person that asked me if Clyde was a BMD also said that s/he was a BMD owner...)


You have GOT to be kidding!!!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

That's one funny looking St. Bernard  

Oh by the way, have I introduced you guys to my pet domesticated fox? A women I met on a walk asked me in such a serious tone if I was walking a fox, and I just could NOT figure out how to reply, besides laughing of course


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow there are some funny ones out there.

I have a weenier dog and sometimes a whippet


----------



## bklantz (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha - this thread is hilarious! I have to admit I am not good with identifying breeds but I always just ask what kind of dog do you have instead of trying to guess!

Most kids call Ella a weiner dog and I get beagle and dachshund a lot as well. Beagle I can understand as her face is similar but shes much too big to be a weiner dog or dachshund!

<a href="http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o267/bklantz/Ella/?action=view&current=DSCN5333.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o267/bklantz/Ella/DSCN5333.jpg" border="0" alt="5 months"></a>


----------



## bklantz (Feb 14, 2010)

bklantz said:


> Haha - this thread is hilarious! I have to admit I am not good with identifying breeds but I always just ask what kind of dog do you have instead of trying to guess!
> 
> Most kids call Ella a weiner dog and I get beagle and dachshund a lot as well. Beagle I can understand as her face is similar but shes much too big to be a weiner dog or dachshund!
> 
> <a href="http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o267/bklantz/Ella/?action=view&current=DSCN5333.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o267/bklantz/Ella/DSCN5333.jpg" border="0" alt="5 months"></a>


Sorry I must have done the wrong thing!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is my Pit Bull or on occasion Lab/Boxer mix.









Erin that must be one of those new "pocket size" St. Bernard's you have there. Isn't everything cuter when it is either smaller or larger then it was originally intended to be?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Now see, if y'all just had mutts you wouldn't be having this problem.  Butch is sometimes called a really big Chi (which he does look like one). No one has ever figured out what Roxxy is, including me!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Now see, if y'all just had mutts you wouldn't be having this problem.  Butch is sometimes called a really big Chi (which he does look like one). No one has ever figured out what Roxxy is, including me!


I wouldn't even think it was odd if my breed were not one of the 15 most popular breeds out there. It annoys me because when people guess they are Pit Bulls and I say "no, they are Rottweiler's" they will usually say something like "oh, well we knew it was one of those dangerous ones" which kind of annoys me. 

If I am still around in 25 years, I wonder if Rottweiler's will be a vague memory of being considered dangerous, like Bloodhounds used to be? I guess by then I will be to old to handle them anyway so it won't matter. lol

I think part of them guessing so wrong is funny to me also because there really is no variation in my breed like there are in others. Size and color pretty much the same. lol


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is my German Shepherd puppy, Australian Sheepdog, Sometimes Rottweiler Mix.... 

Sometimes people tell me he looks like he is in good shape for such an old dog. Because he has gray hair. 










Photo Credit - Kenneth Reed Photography


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Showing my foster at Petco, a guy walks up.. "You guys have so many Pits! OMG, she's the smallest Pit I've seen!" 











This was me-


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Inga said:


> Here is my Pit Bull or on occasion Lab/Boxer mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Inga, your Rottie is so positively *perfectly* all Rottweiler...I just can't see how anyone would mistake the breed? That one truly amazes me!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is my rare brindle Doberman...Hilarious. And the lady totally didn't believe me when I told her that Disco was all boxer.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is my fox , at least that's what the general consensus seems to be. Sometimes he's a miniture Husky and once he was a Corgi.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Kibasdad said:


> Here is my fox , at least that's what the general consensus seems to be.


Well that's just silly. Everyone knows that it's the Finnish spitzes that are actually foxes.

Two of my regular dogpark friends have a shar-pei and a American water spaniel. A resident 'dog expert' asked the shar-pei owner about his bulldog and the AWS owner was having a good laugh about it - right up until the same guy turned to him and commented on his poodle.

We got one of those "I love my poodle" window decals and put it on his car during his next dogpark visit.

I don't get offended at breed guesses for my dogs since I'm mostly guessing myself.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Outside of a few obvious and well known breeds (like the rottweiler or the pug), so many people haven't seen a purebred dog of most types, like I've never seen in person a Bernese mountain dog, so if I saw one similar, I'd guess it was a BMD or a mix. But come on people, at least get in the general size and color category 

Throw in the gazillion "boxer mixes" and "lab mixes" that are about 90% pit bull and comments like Darkmoon's don't surprise me since that person had probably seen pits just like that and been told "boxer mix" 

My dog is a "best guess" breed so I figure anything close to it is a good guess from a stranger. Like boxer mix, lab mix, hound mix and what I think he is- Ridgeback or ridgeback mix. The handful of people who guessed pit bull mix though, that's a little off to me.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a large, 20", 34lb blue merle Sheltie; I can understand him getting mistaken for an Aussie and a collie. My deceased foxhound was mistaken for a big beagle: "wow, I didn't know beagles had such long legs". My deceased smooth fox terrier was mistaken for a Jack Russell all the time, I heard "fox terriers only come in a wiry coat"...try to explain that no, they come in smooths too.
My pgbv is mistaken for everything: small old english, small beardie (I'm surprised anyone who knows there;s a breed such as a Bearded Collie would mistake my peeb for one), a weird looking bassett...when I I say he's a Petite Basset Griffon Vendeen, even say it in french, some people insist he's a mutt. Nothing wrong with mutts but I wouldn't pay $1200 for a mutt


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

THIS is a German Shepard


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

ruckusluvr said:


> THIS is a German Shepard


I know there are long haired GSD's but seriously. 

I have been able to identify some of the larger breeds since being on here...for which I'm pretty damn proud! Never would have known them otherwise. Malanois was the best...owner was surprised I knew!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

When I was young & stupid, I asked if somebody's flat-coat was a "Lab Mix". How embarassing.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Independent George said:


> When I was young & stupid, I asked if somebody's flat-coat was a "Lab Mix". How embarassing.


I have to add that I think it is equally silly when people get their underwear all bunched up just because someone who doesn't know all AKC and UKC breeds innocently guesses their breed wrong. Flatcoats are not as common as some of the others mentioned here. I would say a lot less people would know what they are.

I remember years ago at an obedience demo a young couple came up and asked this lady about what kind of mix her dog was and the woman freaked out on them. She owned a Leonberger. I was pretty disgusted with her. How many people on the street would know what a Leonberger even is? To me she missed an opportunity to teach someone about her breed. Maybe even have that person gain enough interest to someday get one. 

People are sensitive to things that are important about them but they need to also be realistic, IMO.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i never get my panties in a bunch over it. i get to explain that he is a sheltie, and shelties are barking, chasing, quirk, shedding dogs and you do NOT want one LOL

Ruckus is a border collie, aussie, collie, german shep.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Inga & Ruckus - That's why this thread is so funny. I have to laugh at some of the obvious mistakes.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Inga said:


> I have to add that I think it is equally silly when people get their underwear all bunched up just because someone who doesn't know all AKC and UKC breeds innocently guesses their breed wrong. Flatcoats are not as common as some of the others mentioned here. I would say a lot less people would know what they are.
> 
> I remember years ago at an obedience demo a young couple came up and asked this lady about what kind of mix her dog was and the woman freaked out on them. She owned a Leonberger. I was pretty disgusted with her. How many people on the street would know what a Leonberger even is? To me she missed an opportunity to teach someone about her breed. Maybe even have that person gain enough interest to someday get one.
> 
> People are sensitive to things that are important about them but they need to also be realistic, IMO.


ok yeah...but a hyena????  

does she really look like a hyena?


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i've gotten the fox thing with my shibas...and one is cream lol

and no matter what i say, i have a wolf dog

























and some husky mix, no way huskies could come in red









and izzy, well hardly any knows what an akita is, so i get husky, husky mix, wolf mix, malamute and once a dalmatian.










i always take the time to really educate people on my breeds, esp the akita. all the people i have met are truely interested in them and are always intrgued by the breeds. but then i get the yahoo who says my dogs are wolf mixes and wants to know if i wanted to breed them or if i would breed them and sell them a pup.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

princesstiffany said:


> i always take the time to really educate people on my breeds, esp the akita. all the people i have met are truely interested in them and are always intrgued by the breeds. but then i get the yahoo who says my dogs are wolf mixes and wants to know if i wanted to breed them or if i would breed them and sell them a pup.


There is always some idiot who wants to breed your dog so they can have one of those mean looking dogs...go figure.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Inga said:


> I remember years ago at an obedience demo a young couple came up and asked this lady about what kind of mix her dog was and the woman freaked out on them. She owned a Leonberger. I was pretty disgusted with her. How many people on the street would know what a Leonberger even is? To me she missed an opportunity to teach someone about her breed. Maybe even have that person gain enough interest to someday get one.


As a Leonberger owner it annoys me that another Leo owner would get upset with someone not knowing what breed the dog is. I get asked about Sally a lot and I always make sure to reassure the person asking that it's a rare breed still and most people don't know what she is. It's actually really funny because everytime someone asks and I say Leonberger they always get the same slightly confused face and I always tell them that's what everyone does.

I'm also always happy to explain about either of my dogs (having a Leo and a Swissy means we get a LOT of questions) because they are rare and my dog might be the only example of either breed that a person has ever met or will ever meet and I want them to be a good representation of their breeds.

Now, that said....

Say hi to my 90lb huskyXbeagle mix . Apparently the blue eye means she must have husky in her, since no other breed has blue eyes *shrug*










I get a lot of rottie mix and short-haired BMD also, but those I can understand. The husky and beagle thing is just odd though.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

At our first Obedience class last week, a woman walked in with this huge big white dog. She said it was a Leonberger. I didn't say anything but it is a white dog, very heavy built more like a Great Pyranese except it did have a little smaller head. Do they come big and white? It was 7 and a half months old and stood about three feet at the shoulder. It was shedding so bad that we had wall to wall white hair by the time the class was over and the woman was covered in white hair.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> ok yeah...but a hyena????
> 
> does she really look like a hyena?



No way! I see pure dingo!!




princesstiffany said:


> ...and izzy, well hardly any knows what an akita is, so i get husky, husky mix, wolf mix, malamute and once a dalmatian.



Dalmation?!  Your photos are just beautiful, btw. I esp. love how the coat colors come through in the first one. Sigh....I need more dogs....

And thanks to everyone who takes the time to answer questions about their dogs. I ask a lot of dumb questions, I'm sure, and always appreciate the people who share info with me.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I ask a lot of questions at the dog park and have learned to phrase the questions delicately. "Tell me about your dog." seems to be better received than, "Holy crap! What the hell is that?" 

I will admit that the only Leonberger I've ever seen looked like a mix to me, and many of the mixes look like they should be some kind of recognized breed.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Kyllobernese said:


> At our first Obedience class last week, a woman walked in with this huge big white dog. She said it was a Leonberger. I didn't say anything but it is a white dog, very heavy built more like a Great Pyranese except it did have a little smaller head. Do they come big and white? It was 7 and a half months old and stood about three feet at the shoulder. It was shedding so bad that we had wall to wall white hair by the time the class was over and the woman was covered in white hair.


They can come in the typical red, occasional cream, or rarely silver but nope, not white. They also will always have a black mask on their face. How much of a mask can depend since I've seen some poorly bred ones without a lot, but it's always there to some extent. 

They are big dogs (fall into the giant breed category), my girl's mom is 120lbs and her dad is 160lbs. Mine is the smallest of the litter at 90+lbs at 11 months old and still definitely growing.

This is a rescue Leo that we had stay with us for a bit. Amazingly the paperwork followed her and we know she was a puppymill dog and originally bought at a pet store. She was small for a Leo (only 80lbs) and is missing most of the mask. She's an example of a poorly bred Leo










I can't find a good and recent full body shot of my girl and puppy pics won't help, but this is what a Leo mask should look like..










You can see the difference in the faces, though even the rescue pup has a darker face then rest of the body.

They can also come in a lighter cream version and a silver color, but the silver is so rare that I haven't been able to find any good pics to show you. Even the silver will usually still have black tips to the hair though and should have the black mask.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

winniec777 said:


> No way! I see pure dingo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but your's is the most common of all breeds. I don't get the dingo thing.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> No way! I see pure dingo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup izzy the dalmatian. i'm guessing its from those little spots on her front leg, i mean thats all i could even fathom it could come from lol
sometimes i just dont know where people come up with things. 
but i do understand that keno does have the agouti type coloring which is more wolf like and around here red huskies aren't common at all, esp ones marked like him. and i love talking about my dogs so i will always take the time to talk to someone 

i need more dogs too, but the hubby says no 


i know if i see a dog that i'm not sure on the breed or mix, i will ask. i'm a nosey person when it comes to dogs and i love learning first hand about all breeds i can, heck even breeds i'm familiar with.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> A girl in my class left several comments on his photo saying "A cute little Doberman!" I THOUGHT she was being funny because I have said that it is good Jonas is a Dachshund and not a Doberman. But nope. Thought he was a Doberman. One day she said to me "So that little brown one is not a Doberman? What the heck is he!?" and I said Miniature Dachshund. She says "But, he's not a miniature Doberman?"


In that pic Jonas LOOKS like an uncropped red dobe, in fact I thought it was a Dobe when I first looked because the aspect of the picture is a little odd.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Independent George said:


> When I was young & stupid, I asked if somebody's flat-coat was a "Lab Mix". How embarassing.


Not really, I'd never heard of a Flat Coat until I came here and also thought the ones I saw here were lab mixes at first.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> In that pic Jonas LOOKS like an uncropped red dobe, in fact I thought it was a Dobe when I first looked because the aspect of the picture is a little odd.


Ohh I'm so dumb and just came to the realization of what she probably meant. I was typing out about how I have several other photos of him on my mirror and she is my facebook friend and still comments on him being a little Doberman.. 

She probably meant Miniature Pinscher. Duh.


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

Based on one of my friends I have a miniature Samoyed, or a French Poodle, or a big Pomeranian
P.S Charlie is a Bichon.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Independent George said:


> Hey, have you ever seen a Pomeranian on a humid day? I think an Eskimo is perfectly understandable.


I just don't see the resemblence between an eskie & a pom - they do not look anything alike except they are both spitz. Face, muzzle, build, length of body, fur...all very different.

When we get the question of Chloe being a Pom we simply smile & tell them her breed. If they want to know more we explain some basic differences between the two breeds.


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> Oh yeah? Well, I have an Australian Shepherd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask what kind of dog you have? It's face looks exactly like my Havanese/mix  Adorable


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> That's one funny looking St. Bernard
> 
> Oh by the way, have I introduced you guys to my pet domesticated fox? A women I met on a walk asked me in such a serious tone if I was walking a fox, and I just could NOT figure out how to reply, besides laughing of course





Kibasdad said:


> Here is my fox , at least that's what the general consensus seems to be. Sometimes he's a miniture Husky and once he was a Corgi.


Funny thing is, is that Trent has also been mistaken for a Husky ("Now, that's a Siberian Husky there, right?"), and more times than I can count for a fox or fox mix ("Oh, look! A fox!" "Oh, I didn't know pet foxes were legal!"). 












Independent George said:


> When I was young & stupid, I asked if somebody's flat-coat was a "Lab Mix". How embarassing.


Well, I asked my neighbor if her Lab mix was a Flat Coat Retriever!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

luv2byte said:


> I just don't see the resemblence between an eskie & a pom - they do not look anything alike except they are both spitz. Face, muzzle, build, length of body, fur...all very different.
> 
> When we get the question of Chloe being a Pom we simply smile & tell them her breed. If they want to know more we explain some basic differences between the two breeds.


Really? I think they look very similar. Do you think this is an eskie or a pom?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

beach_angel05 said:


> Can I ask what kind of dog you have? It's face looks exactly like my Havanese/mix  Adorable


Crystal is a papillon. She's only been mistaken for an Australian Shepherd once (the kid asked, "Daddy, what kind of dog is that!?" and he obviously had no clue, so he told her Aussie -- I was too far behind them to nicely interrupt, haha), but she's also been mistaken for a shih tzu and a large chihuahua. We have a very active Papillons thread here if you want to see more pics of them! http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/53565-papillons.html


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

luv2byte said:


> I just don't see the resemblence between an eskie & a pom - they do not look anything alike except they are both spitz. Face, muzzle, build, length of body, fur...all very different.


I was making a joke - that in a humidity, the Pom's hair would puff up to 4x its original size and becomes indistinguishable from an Eskimo, a Shiba, a Malemute, etc...

The breed that always throws me off is the long-haired Chihuahua. They look almost like a Pap, but not quite, and I never remember that there are long-haired Chis until later.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

You guys can't beat my _chinchillas_!












EA: Rose has been called a fox on more times than I can count. Pomeranian and chihuahua is another common one. Don't mind those so much because I can kind of see them even though I think the breeds look vastly different. Pekingese occasionally too. One lady insisted they looked like chihuahua x shih tzu mixes (wth? anyone see shih tzu?). She didn't believe me when I told them they had no shih tzu in them. She just kept saying "Well, they really look like shih tzus"


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> Crystal is a papillon. She's only been mistaken for an Australian Shepherd once (the kid asked, "Daddy, what kind of dog is that!?" and he obviously had no clue, so he told her Aussie -- I was too far behind them to nicely interrupt, haha), but she's also been mistaken for a shih tzu and a large chihuahua. We have a very active Papillons thread here if you want to see more pics of them! http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/53565-papillons.html


She's very adorable  I'll have to check the thread out. This is my other dog Rosey who is a Havanese/Japanese Chin mix who I was saying had a similar face.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Blaze is german shepherd.

No questions about it.

I actually have been told numerous times he is one. Now I dont see anything wrong with people questioning a breed. But a GSD is a VERY common breed around here, as are collies and shelties. So really to not know the difference is beyond me. espeacilly since these questions have been asked at dog parks, and pets stores mostly. 

One lady argued with me for 15mins once that he was a GSD. And she used to breed GSD's, so she knew what she was talking about. And I shouldn't be embarssed to own a GSD.

what lol. GSD's are one of my favourite breeds. I would be proud to own one. But I don't own one and she argued for ever over it.

She then told me my friends all black GSD couldn't be purebred, due to it being all black, it was a obvious black lab mix.

women was crazy.

He has also been called a fox/fox mix. numerous times.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Some of you apparently live very close to asylums, because the guesses are just crazy. Around here people largely know about 5-10 breeds of dog and usually any breed they've never seen they guess is a mix.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Some of you apparently live very close to asylums, because the guesses are just crazy. Around here people largely know about 5-10 breeds of dog and usually any breed they've never seen they guess is a mix.


I live next to a college campus... Asylum... college.... same thing.


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

A woman at the dog park once asked me why I'd brought my cat:










REALLY?????


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I live next to a college campus... Asylum... college.... same thing.


I hear that. We live in a town with two major college campuses. Try walking Jack around them in the summer time. Girls screeching "That is a WOLF."


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I hear that. We live in a town with two major college campuses. Try walking Jack around them in the summer time. Girls screeching "That is a WOLF."


I'm pretty sure the guy who asked about my chinchillas mean chihuahuas too lol. But it's still funny as heck.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

HAY U GAIZ WANT 2 C MAI YORKIE/FOX MIX?!?!?!11IOWUDQI =DDDDDDD


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> A woman at the dog park once asked me why I'd brought my cat:
> 
> REALLY?????


Your CAT???


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

She thought he was those new types of cats (Allegra cats I think they're called?) that some company genetically engineered to look like jungle cats. Still not a very good explanation IMO since a Yorkshire Terrier does not really resemble a jungle cat! 

She was VERY embarassed when I said he was a dog


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> guesses are free with mutts!


Guesses are only free for mutts if they're somewhat reasonable. Have you met my 40lb. JRT?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Guesses are only free for mutts if they're somewhat reasonable. Have you met my 40lb. JRT?


Haha. I just give them SOME room because I don't know for sure. I know that Smalls is NOT a Pit in any way shape or form but the family across the street can't let that go.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Guesses are only free for mutts if they're somewhat reasonable. Have you met my 40lb. JRT?


That's one big JRT you've got there GLM!


----------



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

Here are a couple pics of my dog when people call her a shar pei.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, Cordes, I'm going to bite...what is she?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

My JRT, occassionally she's a bluetick hound and sometimes even a basset hound-


















My Min Pin and once someone thought he was chinese crested mix (really don't see that one)-


----------



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Ok, Cordes, I'm going to bite...what is she?


She is a Neapolitan Mastiff. Here is a better full body shot of her.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

.......and alot of people think he's a wolf! But I say.....not even close!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> THIS is a German Shepard


oh my god, what an absolutely gorgeous dog! Assuming that's Ruckus?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks...I knew the wrinkles weren't Shar Pei, but I couldn't figure out what she could be...other than a REALLY big dog. There are a few English Mastiff's on here and they don't have near the wrinkles.

She is a good looking dog...pretty just doesn't fit her...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm really enjoying this thread, whomever has the Akita, he/she is gorgeous! Twenty years ago, a friend had one named Raiko, he loved me but I was one of very few. Whomever has the Neo: stunning, same goes for the Leonberger!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Haha. I just give them SOME room because I don't know for sure. I know that Smalls is NOT a Pit in any way shape or form but the family across the street can't let that go.


Yeah, I'm down with border collie, pointer, spaniel - really pretty much any herding dog or any hound, and also lab, if they want to argue that. That's the nature of owning a mutt, and I'm fine with that. But JRT? That yoyo must have been from the college campus/asylum in town.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread, whomever has the Akita, he/she is gorgeous! Twenty years ago, a friend had one named Raiko, he loved me but I was one of very few. Whomever has the Neo: stunning, same goes for the Leonberger!


i think i would be the akita owner your referring to, she would be izzy 
thank you! she too is very picky about her friends.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

princesstiffany said:


> i've gotten the fox thing with my shibas...and one is cream lol
> 
> and no matter what i say, i have a wolf dog


Your dog is GORGEOUS! o_o And I don't think I've ever used that word to describe anything in my life... XD So jealous!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

cordes said:


> She is a Neapolitan Mastiff. Here is a better full body shot of her.



beautiful neo. how old is she?


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

Two Bits had been called a/an:

Imported Griffon- I almost pi$$ed myself laughing!
Dogue de Bordeoux (sp?)-WTF?
Dalmatian
Australian Cattle Dog
African Wild Dog

and my all time favorite.....a ZEBRA! Ok so that kid wasn't going to go to Harvard.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

We havent had any weird breed guessing, but a few people thought I didnt know what I was talking about when I told them Maggie was a JRT  (because of her scruffy hair)


----------



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> beautiful neo. how old is she?


Thanks. She is about 1.5 years old.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

misty073 said:


> We havent had any weird breed guessing, but a few people thought I didnt know what I was talking about when I told them Maggie was a JRT  (because of her scruffy hair)


Well, most people do think of JRT's as only having short hair. I love the wire-haired ones. Maggie is very cute. And I have to ask the standard question. Are they really as hyper as I have heard? I think Butch is only JRT in body because he is a real couch potato like his mom and sister Roxxy!!! Very loveable to every human he sees...dogs no always so much.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

cordes said:


> Here are a couple pics of my dog when people call her a shar pei.


 
That would be a Neopolitan Mastiff. LOVE me some Neo!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Well, most people do think of JRT's as only having short hair. I love the wire-haired ones. Maggie is very cute. And I have to ask the standard question. Are they really as hyper as I have heard? I think Butch is only JRT in body because he is a real couch potato like his mom and sister Roxxy!!! Very loveable to every human he sees...dogs no always so much.


Yes plus not only does she have the wire hair but she has the longer legs and prick ears. I love the wire haired too, plus she sheds very little 

I didnt think she was very hyper till we got Bella LOL. But Maggie has a hard time sitting still unless she is tired out (and thats hard to do lol) She is obsessed with our cat and practically vibrates when she is watching him sitting on the back of the couch...if he jumps down she chases him and licks him. She is also kong obsessed, if she sees it she goes nuts, we have to keep it hidden, and if we are playing she wont stop until the kong goes away LOL...she is super prey driven, when we are out walking she wants birds, one day we were in the yard and I was throwing her kong for her and I took her off her rope and just left her leash on and she took off after a quail...she did come back when I called her...but it freaked me out because she is not supposed to be off leash because of the coyotes here. Maggie is super friendly to everyone, when we are out walking and someone acknowlegdes her she goes nuts, and she loves all dogs...we knew bringing home Bella would be ok.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's my Sheltie : 









My pitbull puppy:









And my teacup chihuahua/pomeranian mix:


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Care to meet my German Shepherd?









How about the wolf or wolf/mix I used to have?









Some people don't know anything about dogs, which is fine unless they start pretending they do...


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've gotten everything from a Leonberger, to a baby St. Bernard mix, to a Retriever mix. She's an Anatolian Shepherd possible Pyrenees Mix


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

beach_angel05 said:


> I've gotten everything from a Leonberger, to a baby St. Bernard mix, to a Retriever mix. She's an Anatolian Shepherd possible Pyrenees Mix


What a lovely Estrella!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

HAH this thread is interesting..... i have gotten a few good ones....


this is my sometimes Pit sometimes Boxer.....





















and this is my sometimes dalmation (well, almost always...ok ok, so shes spotted....), and uhhhh DOBERMAN!? really, in all seriousness a girl came up to me once and said "ohhh my gosh theyre gorgeous, especially her!!!! awwww ive always wanted a doberman! thats what they are right?!"  really? youve ALWAYS wanted one?


----------



## Maddie'sMomma (Mar 5, 2010)

I love this thread! 

I freely admit that I don't know a lot of dog breeds, and if I don't, why not just ask?! I'd rather do that then assume...especially when its way off!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've gotten the "Pit-bull... well one of those dangerous ones" comment before with Apollo:
















Most often, though, I get DOBERMAN. Seriously, I'm going to start carrying a picture of a Dobe in my pocket so I can show the difference. Usually, when I say Rottweiler people say, "But... he's so small! Are you sure he's not mixed? He must be a lab mix!" I say, "No, most Rotties you see are likely grotesquely overweight and oversized."  I hate it when people argue with me over what breed MY dog is. 

I once complimented a woman on her Shiba at training class. She was shocked I knew the breed... and then proceeded to call Nova a wolf/husky mix:








He does look sorta like an Artic Fox in this one, though!









Luna usually gets, "What kind of dog is THAT!?!?!"


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Independent George said:


> What a lovely Estrella!


Thanks!

Nickelodeon and GreatDaneMom you both have absolutely beautiful dogs!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks so much! even though they got called ugly the other day!


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Whatttt!?!?! That's just not cool lol. Srsly who goes around saying, "wow those dogs are UGLYYY". Well I think they're cuties


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

beach_angel05 said:


> Whatttt!?!?! That's just not cool lol. Srsly who goes around saying, "wow those dogs are UGLYYY". Well I think they're cuties


check the thread "gosh, i hate old people" it tells what happened


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

beach_angel05 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nickelodeon and GreatDaneMom you both have absolutely beautiful dogs!


Is your dog really an Estrella? Simply because I am seriously wondering about mine... Fits the standard to a T, behaviour included.

If it is one, where are you situated?

Don't want to highjack the thread, simply very curious.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Most people get it close to right when they see my dog. They usually say "Wow that's a big Schnauzer" Thinking that she's a Miniature Schnauzer, when she's a standard. 18" at the withers. It's no big deal. 

My last dog was a mix of this, that and the other. People were always asking me what breed he was. As in they thought he was a purebred. I got asked so frequently that I should have invented a new breed name for him.


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Meshkenet said:


> Is your dog really an Estrella? Simply because I am seriously wondering about mine... Fits the standard to a T, behaviour included.
> 
> If it is one, where are you situated?
> 
> Don't want to highjack the thread, simply very curious.


She is an Anatolian Shepherd as far as we know. She was a stray dog so no one really knew for sure what she was. Originally people were thinking Australian Shepherd/Keeshond mix. I've never heard of an Estrella until I googled it just now. I think it's a possibility but my family and I are thinking she's more of a Anatolian Shepherd and maybe Pyrenees mix. She surpassed all these other breed requirements (Australian Shepherd/Keeshond possibility), and we're thinking she's going to stay around 75-80lbs. Also she doesn't have as boxy of a head as the Estrella dog, but I will definitely keep that in mind. I'll have to show that breed to my fam  As for location, I'm from Seattle!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Meshkenet said:


> Is your dog really an Estrella? Simply because I am seriously wondering about mine... Fits the standard to a T, behaviour included.
> 
> If it is one, where are you situated?
> 
> Don't want to highjack the thread, simply very curious.


Estrella's are EXTREMELY rare here in the US. There is currently only one US breeder of the breed and she knows where her dogs are at all times. I doubt that most dogs that are thought to be Estrella's are.


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ah good point  Did not know that. Was looking at the breed stats and I didn't think it really sounded like Bella when you compare her to an Anatolian.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I was making a joke when I called her an Estrella; they're rare enough in the US that I seriously doubt she has any in her. I've only ever had the privilege of meeting one - he was so unique-looking that I just had to ask about his breed. It turned out he was imported to the US from Europe, and as far as the owner knew, he was the only one in all of Chicago.


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh wow that's really crazy they're so rare. Cool though


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

beach_angel05 said:


> Oh wow that's really crazy they're so rare. Cool though


They are really rare, the breeder wrote me that there are about 100 in America right now. They are really beautiful dogs though.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you met Kira, my "miniature Pitt Bull"?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ayanla said:


> Have you met Kira, my "miniature Pitt Bull"?


Oh! She must be one of those dangerous ones! Look at her eyes, it is really a killer's stare!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Ayanla said:


> Have you met Kira, my "miniature Pitt Bull"?


I agree with Mesh...this is one fierce looking Pitt Bull; however, I didn't know there was such a thing as a "miniture Pitt Bull"... Some people! If I don't know or am not sure, I simply ask...makes things a whole lot easier!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

lol, I love when people OWN the dog, and have no idea what it is. I've had the owner of a Boston Terrier tell me that it was a Boxer before.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sometimes the guesses that shelters have on the dogs they are trying to adopt out make me LOL, too. I've seen a lot of Rottweiler/pug crosses in my local shelter. LOL!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh I agree Nik...they had Roxxy listed as a Boston Terrier mix. I don't see a bit of Boston in her...her nose is too long for one thing! I think they put dog breed names in a hat and draw one or two.


----------



## Syrina (Jul 9, 2009)

Wanna meet my minpin? 










I've gotten chihuahua and jack russell, too, but those I can see. But a minpin?!

He doesn't get chihuahua so much any more, now that's he's bigger.

But maybe I shouldn't be surprised if we do since I had a friend just yesterday tell me that he looked like he was only 5lbs (he's 12lbs).


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I would also understand how people could mistake for a JRT I didnt know the difference until recently...but now the diffenence I see is ears LOL...what other differences are there? (My dog has stick up ears, they are just smaller)


----------



## Syrina (Jul 9, 2009)

misty073 said:


> I would also understand how people could mistake for a JRT I didnt know the difference until recently...but now the diffenence I see is ears LOL...what other differences are there? (My dog has stick up ears, they are just smaller)


I'm not real familiar with them, but from a little quick Google info, it looks like mostly:

1) coloring. JRT have more white than rat terriers.
2) coat. Rat terriers have smooth, short coats; JRT can vary.
3) like you said, the ears, a little bit.
4) size, I think. There are 2 varieties of rat terrier, one of which is a little bigger than a JRT. I think. Mudkipz is pretty clearly one of the smaller variety.

Rat terriers were bred heavily from JRT, minpins, and a bunch of other terrier/feist type dogs. 

And that is all I know. And it may be wrong.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Syrina said:


> I'm not real familiar with them, but from a little quick Google info, it looks like mostly:
> 
> 1) coloring. JRT have more white than rat terriers.
> 2) coat. Rat terriers have smooth, short coats; JRT can vary.
> ...


Actually I think I knew about coloring too, although I thought JRTs could have more color but standard is 51% or more white. And I knew about the coat types I just recently looked it up forgot until you mentioned it 

yes Jacks ears are supposed to flop down into a small v...prick ears are a fault...but I love the prick ears


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

No one's really called Porkchop anything too unordinary. But I have to admit that I can not stand it when others call him a spaniel. I know he looks like one, but he is _not_ a spaniel. When I tell people he is a Brittany they normally don't believe me. They insist he's a spaniel. But people around here are only used to labs, GSD, heelers and so on.


----------



## Syrina (Jul 9, 2009)

misty073 said:


> Actually I think I knew about coloring too, although I thought JRTs could have more color but standard is 51% or more white. And I knew about the coat types I just recently looked it up forgot until you mentioned it
> 
> yes Jacks ears are supposed to flop down into a small v...prick ears are a fault...but I love the prick ears


Rat terriers can have erect or button ears...I think erect is preferred.

I just looked up ears out of curiosity...Mudkipz' ears are a little too round at the tips. He almost has what they call bat ears, but not quite.

He also doesn't have a docked tail. If I remember correctly, the standard is to dock.

He's not show quality at all, which is probably good because he's unregistered and neutered and if he was show quality I would be a little sad that we couldn't show him!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Maggie is docked, but I dont know anything about show quality so cant really tell you if she is or not LOL. My guess is not with the prick ears LOL everything else seems good but what do I know


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Karinia said:


> No one's really called Porkchop anything too unordinary. But I have to admit that I can not stand it when others call him a spaniel. I know he looks like one, but he is _not_ a spaniel. When I tell people he is a Brittany they normally don't believe me. They insist he's a spaniel.


Brittanys actually used to be called "Brittany Spaniels." It wasn't too long ago that they were reclassified. So... it makes sense that people still consider them spaniels... even though they're not.


----------



## Syrina (Jul 9, 2009)

misty073 said:


> Actually I think I knew about coloring too, although I thought JRTs could have more color but standard is 51% or more white. And I knew about the coat types I just recently looked it up forgot until you mentioned it
> 
> yes Jacks ears are supposed to flop down into a small v...prick ears are a fault...but I love the prick ears





misty073 said:


> Maggie is docked, but I dont know anything about show quality so cant really tell you if she is or not LOL. My guess is not with the prick ears LOL everything else seems good but what do I know


I don't really know either, but I'm guessing...two pet quality dogs producing a show quality dog? Not likely, as far as I know. And really, we're happy with what we got, and that's what really matters! Even if people don't know what breed he is.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Brittanys actually used to be called "Brittany Spaniels." It wasn't too long ago that they were reclassified. So... it makes sense that people still consider them spaniels... even though they're not.


I knew/know. I just like to get frustrated over small things at times.  And it makes me feel cool when the other person didn't know they're "no longer spaniels".


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

How do you like my "Miniature Doberman"?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Brittanys actually used to be called "Brittany Spaniels." It wasn't too long ago that they were reclassified. So... it makes sense that people still consider them spaniels... even though they're not.


Nik, I'm glad you posted this because I still thought they were Brittany Spaniels. Learned sumpin new today...I do that all the time on here!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Stories are cracking me up here,do we all live amongst stupid people?lol

Well i have a boxer and as of friday he can also be a great dane..take your pick...

Find me a boxer with a chest that big and i'll pay you 








Great dane? well im not seeing the resemblance there either.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Entwine said:


> How do you like my "Miniature Doberman"?


Bahahaha looks dangerous 



Mr Pooch said:


> Stories are cracking me up here,do we all live amongst stupid people?lol
> 
> Well i have a boxer and as of friday he can also be a great dane..take your pick...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, we do live among some stupid people LOL. 

I like the look of your great dane/boxer mix 

If I don't know what breed a dog is, I ask, so I don't look stupid hahaha


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Finkie_Mom said:


> I like the look of your great dane/boxer mix
> 
> *thanks.lol*
> 
> If I don't know what breed a dog is, I ask, so I don't look stupid hahaha


Exactly,so do i. I love going up to people who really wouldn't expect me to know their breed,the look on their faces is priceless and i get a big head.

Ive yet to see an Aussie here so im looking forward to seeing one.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have to wonder if I would even recognize a Pap. Never seen one in my life if you can believe it!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I have to wonder if I would even recognize a Pap. Never seen one in my life if you can believe it!


I can  Before I got Cadence, I'd only seen two in my life (at the same time, at this daycare centre), and that was it. People always think Cadence is a long haired Chihuahua or Chi mix or something. Most people don't even know what a Papillon is (some of them stare at me suspiciously like it isn't a real breed or something ).

I think they're probably easy to spot for you, though! I mean, with all the constant Pap pics around here


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Brittanys actually used to be called "Brittany Spaniels." It wasn't too long ago that they were reclassified. So... it makes sense that people still consider them spaniels... even though they're not.


I didn't know that either. What are they classified as now?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I have to wonder if I would even recognize a Pap. Never seen one in my life if you can believe it!


That's weird. I see a bunch every day. 









> Most people don't even know what a Papillon is (some of them stare at me suspiciously like it isn't a real breed or something )


Lmao, I get that all the time. Most people think they're a designer dog breed of some sort. So I get the 'what cross is that?'. "Oh no, they're not a cross." "Oh. Are you sure?"

This one guy the other day was adamant. 

"What do they mix to make the ears that big."
"Oh they're actually papillons."
"What is that mix?"
"Oh they're just pure breds."
"I know but what breeds are in them?"


----------



## Maddie'sMomma (Mar 5, 2010)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Brittanys actually used to be called "Brittany Spaniels." It wasn't too long ago that they were reclassified. So... it makes sense that people still consider them spaniels... even though they're not.


I didn't realize Brittany's had been re-classified. My parents had one up until a few years ago (She went into liver failure)...sweetest dog ever, I've never seen a dog more well behaved than Lucy was. Still one of my favorite breeds.



Mr Pooch said:


> Stories are cracking me up here,do we all live amongst stupid people?lol
> 
> Well i have a boxer and as of friday he can also be a great dane..take your pick...
> 
> ...


He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Lmao, I get that all the time. Most people think they're a designer dog breed of some sort. So I get the 'what cross is that?'. "Oh no, they're not a cross." "Oh. Are you sure?"
> 
> This one guy the other day was adamant.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, you know what, I've gotten that too!! I get a few reactions when I tell them Cadence is a pap:

1) Oh, Papillon! (They don't really know what breed that is, but they speak French, so they feel the need to correct my pronunciation. I've never learned French, damn it, I don't know how to do the nasal "n"! Lol)

2) So... is that a mix?

Ugh, so frustrating sometimes! Haha.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I didn't know that either. What are they classified as now?


They are in the Sporting Group.

From the AKC website:


> Originally called the Brittany Spaniel, it is now referred to simply as the Brittany, as its hunting style more closely resembles that of pointing breeds.


http://www.akc.org/breeds/brittany/

My friends have a Brittany and when I'm talking about her... or if I'm out walking her and somebody asks what breed she is, the conversation will usually go like this.

Me: "She's a Brittany."
other person: *blank stare*
Me: "Brittany... spaniel"
other person: "Oh!!!! Yes, I know what those are!"

I usually don't bother to go into the whole reclassification thing because (a) they don't care and (b) they don't get it. LOL!


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

People always ask me if Sam is a "standard" Yorkshire Terrier because he's bigger, as supposed to the teacup ones that are "normal".

It pisses me off that people STILL think "teacup" anything is a breed and not just a ridiculously tiny anomaly!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

lucidity said:


> I can  Before I got Cadence, I'd only seen two in my life (at the same time, at this daycare centre), and that was it. People always think Cadence is a long haired Chihuahua or Chi mix or something. Most people don't even know what a Papillon is (some of them stare at me suspiciously like it isn't a real breed or something ).
> 
> I think they're probably easy to spot for you, though! I mean, with all the constant Pap pics around here


It's just so strange. I've groomed and been in rescue forever and I've never seen a Pap. I wonder if they're just not popular in this area. The closest I've come is this little guy named Chili Pepper at a shelter- who was either a really poorly bred pap, or most likely a mix. 

There are some at the shelter. I should just go down there and finally meet one!


----------



## Tobywan (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd like you all to meet my Pot Belly pig











and my German Shepherd/ Dachshund cross


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Toby...those are too funny! 

I am so glad I was in on this thread from the beginning. It just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Lmao, I get that all the time. Most people think they're a designer dog breed of some sort. So I get the 'what cross is that?'. "Oh no, they're not a cross." "Oh. Are you sure?"
> 
> This one guy the other day was adamant.
> 
> ...


Lol, I always get people asking me "Let me guess... Jack Russel/Cavalier cross..?" 

Though I will give them the benefit of the doubt, Basil IS big for a Pap


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lucidity said:


> 1) Oh, Papillon! (They don't really know what breed that is, but they speak French, so they feel the need to correct my pronunciation. I've never learned French, damn it, I don't know how to do the nasal "n"! Lol)


Lol, I LOVE it when people put on a ridiculous French accent when trying to ask about the dogs. This happens so often and half the time the people don't even speak french so they just sound silly. I'm always like "Yes they're pap-ee-ons."

I'm a Texan. I pronounce the breed like a Texan.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Butbut, it is pronounced Pap-ee-ahn. ??? Why would they correct you?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, sometimes people ask me if Crystal is a pap-ah-lohn. They have only read the word and never heard it, I guess!

Some people who live on the island actually have French as their first language. I like how they say "papillon." I wouldn't try to imitate it, though... as far as we English speakers are concerned, it's "pap-ee-ahn."


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Xie said:


> They can come in the typical red, occasional cream, or rarely silver but nope, not white. They also will always have a black mask on their face. How much of a mask can depend since I've seen some poorly bred ones without a lot, but it's always there to some extent.
> 
> They are big dogs (fall into the giant breed category), my girl's mom is 120lbs and her dad is 160lbs. Mine is the smallest of the litter at 90+lbs at 11 months old and still definitely growing.
> 
> ...


I remember walking into Petco with Bella when she was only a few months old, and this lady came in with two MASSIVE MASSIVE Leos. She owned a male and a female so I could get an idea of their size (still way way massive lol), and she came up to me and said, "oh is that a baby leo?". I was slightly confused because at the time, my family and I were thinking Bella was a Keeshond/Australian Shepherd mix so it kinda blew my mom outta the water when that lady said that. After she walked away my mom had this horrific look on her face and said, "oh I don't think I could handle having Bella get that big" lol. I never thought Bella was a Leo but either way I found it slightly hilarious that a Leo owner was asking me if my pup was a Leo...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Crantastic said:


> ... as far as we English speakers are concerned, it's "pap-ee-ahn."


Ack! I say "pap-ee-own". Is that not correct?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, how did I miss everyone's responses?!?! Sheesh. 

Yeah, it's pap-ee-ahn in French. The n is nasal, and sounds like there's a slight G at the end. And the A's sound different too, from when English speakers pronounce it.

Man, French has the weirdest pronunciations ever, and I'm really good with languages, but French is just... yeah, I'll never be able to speak it.

German is so much easier to pronounce.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

lucidity said:


> German is so much easier to pronounce.


That's because you can just make s*** up in German!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> People always ask me if Sam is a "standard" Yorkshire Terrier because he's bigger, as supposed to the teacup ones that are "normal".
> 
> It pisses me off that people STILL think "teacup" anything is a breed and not just a ridiculously tiny anomaly!


you should tell them "nope he's a GIANT Yorkshire terrier" it's a new size lol


----------



## we train dogs (Mar 16, 2010)

Well they certainly don't make St Bernard's like they used to!

Did the person tell you that Lassie was a poodle too?


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> My pgbv is mistaken for everything


SOOO jealous!!!!!! I have only seen pbgv's in the show ring. They are adorable!!!!!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Max's Mom said:


> Two Bits had been called a/an:
> 
> Dogue de Bordeoux (sp?)-WTF?


Dogue de Bordeoux... hmm... I am fairly good with dog breeds (which really annoys my SO at dog show times ) and I don't see how ANYONE in their right mind could mistake the too... I think that beats the pug/pit confusion by a LONGSHOT


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> SOOO jealous!!!!!! I have only seen pbgv's in the show ring. They are adorable!!!!!


ROFL, he is adorable and very lucky he is. So far, he's the only breed of dog I've owned that i'll never own again.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Whys that? I was talking to a friend about how cute they are and my SO was listening in... The look on his face when I said pbgv was priceless.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Whys that? I was talking to a friend about how cute they are and my SO was listening in... The look on his face when I said pbgv was priceless.


I'm sure every has breeds they probably shouldn't own...a peeb is mine. He's just more dog than I expected, some of it is my fault, I freely admit it and I'm smart enough to never have another one.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

At you least you realize it, and are gonna stick with him. I have a friend who repeatedly gets dogs of breeds that are totally NOT compatible with her lifestyle... then blames it on the dogs previous owners/training... drives me up the wall!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Meet my Swedish Valhund:










Root gets called a long haired chi ALL the time. When I say that he's a papillon I get looked at like I just made up that name. *eye roll*


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> You guys can't beat my _chinchillas_!


hahaha cute chinchillas, i've always wanted one. Instead I got this chihuahua. I ran into a lady at the vet office who just loved my chihuahua because chihuahuas have such huge ears lol










And then theres my Brittany, sometimes sheltie, but usually border collie 










and of course I cant leave out my wolfdog  or maybe he's a bloodhound, at least thats what the vet says..


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sometimes people have no clue! Amazing...


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Say hi to my "large chihuahua!" 










Or is it just a fox? 










You never can tell these days


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 6, 2009)

Someone misidentified our Malinois as a fox when he was a puppy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lauren17 said:


> hahaha cute chinchillas, i've always wanted one. Instead I got this chihuahua. I ran into a lady at the vet office who just loved my chihuahua because chihuahuas have such huge ears lol


Yeah I got one of those chihuahuas too. Aka Giant Hamster or rabbit/squirrel hybrid.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Yeah I got one of those chihuahuas too. Aka Giant Hamster or rabbit/squirrel hybrid.


haha yeah they get called all kinds of crazy things. I once had someone ask if they were mini kangaroos


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> Haha, sometimes people ask me if Crystal is a pap-ah-lohn. They have only read the word and never heard it, I guess


 Hey I'm totally guilty of this! But, in my defense, I'd never heard of or seen a picture of a pap until I came here.


----------



## MissyP (Feb 21, 2010)

Meet my pit bull (yep someone actually called my english bulldog a pit, lol).


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

MissyP said:


> Meet my pit bull (yep someone actually called my english bulldog a pit, lol).


Pit bull, English bulldog...they're the same right! I think EB's are waaayy cuter, especially when they are puppies...right next to the Frenchies. When they are happy and excited (which is most of the time) their whole butt wiggles! Your's is very pretty with her pink halter MissyP!


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

I get a lot of "What kind of dog is THAT?????"
Since she was a rescue, I don't definitely know, but she is either one of two things in my opinion. I wish MORE people could guess. Everyone does, however, seem to assume she's male, which is even more insane than thinking a pappilon is an Aussie, when you consider that poor Panda's boobs have never quit recovered from her puppy-bearing days, and they are quite visible most of the time. Misjudging a breed is one thing, but mistaking my girl dog for a boy with large boobs is idiotic. Unfortunately, Panda won't let me put anything girly in her hair.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Panda is so cute!!! *steals.*


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> Panda is so cute!!! *steals.*


I guess I should mention that the people we adopted her from were told by her previous owners that she was a GSD/Mastiff mix.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

PandaCakes said:


> I guess I should mention that the people we adopted her from were told by her previous owners that she was a GSD/Mastiff mix.


HUH!!!  Where in the world did they get those breeds out of Panda?


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been told this is a Bearnese Mountain Dog.


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> HUH!!!  Where in the world did they get those breeds out of Panda?


I am guessing that while Panda was kept outside chained up in the sun, the lady may have been kicked back inside drinking. A lot. Granted, Panda is a little hefty now, but she was 46 pounds when we got her, and she's only about knee-height on my husband. Not quite mastiff material. As for GSD, she was scared of water bottles and vaccuum cleaners, so not really a security expert either  

She is just a Panda.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

PandaCakes said:


> I am guessing that while Panda was kept outside chained up in the sun, the lady may have been kicked back inside drinking. A lot. Granted, Panda is a little hefty now, but she was 46 pounds when we got her, and she's only about knee-height on my husband. Not quite mastiff material. As for GSD, she was scared of water bottles and vaccuum cleaners, so not really a security expert either
> 
> She is just a Panda.


But, but, she looks like neither. I mean, she's black and white, and has long hair. Where does a GSD or a Mastiff fit in there. I know their are long haired GSD's but please people. She's just a Panda!


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> But, but, she looks like neither. I mean, she's black and white, and has long hair. Where does a GSD or a Mastiff fit in there. I know their are long haired GSD's but please people. She's just a Panda!


You should never assume people apply logic. I mean, the lady probably said something more along the lines of "That there dog is from a Rin-Tin-Tin cop dog and one of them Harry Potter devil dogs."

Before I had her, though, I had no idea what a bearded collie was. My husband only knew that she kind of resembled the Married with Children dog. I could understand nobody knowing what she was, but the asinine guess was amusing.


----------

